# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Fly призвала студентов БГУ стать мобильными

## Labs

Бренд Fly, один из ведущих производителей мобильных устройств на рынке СНГ, совместно с Белорусским государственным университетом дал старт конкурсу «Будь SMART, будь мобильным!» для студентов ведущего вуза страны. 

На протяжении 3 недель студенты и выпускники БГУ будут жить в ритме фотомарафона. На официальных страницах в соцсетях «ВКонтакте», Facebook и Instagram им предложено выкладывать тематические фотографии о жизни любимого университета, сделанные на телефон.

Каждый этап конкурса станет тематическим. Организаторы пока держат в секрете задания предстоящих недель, но известно, что первая семидневка пройдет под лозунгом «Лица БГУ». Никто не ограничивает участников в понимании и раскрытии этой темы – дана полная свобода творчества.

Подводить итоги и объявлять победителей конкурса организаторы планируют каждую неделю. Призы достанутся авторам самых популярных фото об университетской жизни. 

Партнером конкурса выступает компания Fly – торговая марка, выпускающая мобильные телефоны. Для будущих победителей марафона бренд подготовил три модных смартфона: стильный 4,5-дюймовый Fly IQ4404 Spark, 2-симочный смартфон с 4-дюймовым дисплеем Fly IQ449 Pronto и идеальный для современного ритма жизни Fly IQ431 Glory.

«Мы давно планировали проведение такого фотомарафона и очень рады, что компания Fly поддержала нас, - рассказала Наталья Капацевич, методист управления воспитательной работы с молодежью БГУ. – В наш век информационных технологий фото может гораздо ёмче и эмоциональнее донести мысль, нежели тысячи слов. Мы хотим, чтобы студенты делились с нами своим видением мира. А современные и технологичные смартфоны от нашего партнера станут отличным стимулом для полета творчества».

----------

